# [solved] qt-core (+qt3support vs -qt3support)

## Gladdle

Ich bin am Upgraden meines KDE (von 4.2 auf 4.3), nun spinnt qt herum. In meiner make.conf ist "-qt3support" und -qt3" gesetzt, bei einerm "emerge --update --deep world" kommt jedoch folgender Fehler:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:                                   

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r1 (Change USE: +qt3support)                                                     

(dependency required by "kde-base/kmix-4.3.2" [ebuild])                                                   

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.3.2" [ebuild])                                     

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.2" [ebuild])                                               

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Sobald ich das USE Flag per package.use hinzufüge bekomme ich diesen Fehler:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[glib,-debug,-qt3support]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r1 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-1.0.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

Google und die Forensuche habe ich verwendet, meine make.conf ist in meiner Signatur. Nun meine Fragen:

1) Wie loese ich das Problem?

2) Brauch man "qt3" und "qt3support" ueberhaupt noch bei KDE4+?Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Oct 24, 2009 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

mein Gentoo habe ich gerade erst aufgesetzt und habe auf das quasi nackte und neue System direkt ein KDE 4.3 aufgesetzt. Um dieses KDE 4.3 installierenzukönnen, musste ich das Flag qt3support setzen. Von daher würde ich mal behaupten, man braucht es noch.

Da ich allerdings noch recht neu in Sachen Gentoo bin, übernehme ich mal keine Garantie und sage nur, dass es bei mir geklappt hat (bis auf die Sache mit dem WLAN, mit der ich jetzt dann wahrscheinlich das System langsam aber sicher wieder demontiere, was damit aber wohl nichts zu tun hat...).

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## 69719

Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von

```

emerge -et world

```

posten.

----------

## franzf

qt-gui braucht bei

* debug

* glib

* qt3support

die gleichen Flags wie qt-core. qt-core ist ne dep von qt-gui.

Also gib dem qt-gui auch diese Flags, wie sie in qt-core gesetzt sind.

glib brauchst du im übrigen, wenn du phonon + gstreamer verwenden willst.

[Nachtrag]

USE qt3 und qt3support sind vollkommen verschiedene Sachen!

qt3 bedeutet "Ich kann dir eine GUI liefern unter Verwendeung von x11-libs/qt:3"

qt3support bei den x11-libs/qt-* bedeutet "Ich weiß, portieren von Programmen von qt3 nach qt4 ist oft ein langwieriger Prozess. Damit du schneller voran kommst, helf ich dir und biete in qt4 Klassen an, die die selbe API verwenden wie in qt3 und genau so funktionieren."

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> qt-gui braucht bei
> 
> * debug
> 
> * glib
> ...

 Boahhr, Dankeschön für diesen "Geheimtipp" , es gibt hierzu ja bereits einige Threads, die bisherige Lösung bestand jedoch meist darin USE="qt3support" global zu setzen.

MfG

----------

## Gladdle

Man merkt das es ein Geheimtipp ist: Ich habe ihn trotz Forensuche NICHT gefunden!

Hier meine Loesung, das System funktioniert wieder:

make.conf:

```
USE="-qt3 qt3support qt4"
```

package.keywords:

```
### QT Core (fuer KDE 4.2)

dev-python/PyQt4:2

x11-libs/qt-core:4.2

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4.2

x11-libs/qt-gui:4.2

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4.2

x11-libs/qt-script:4.2

x11-libs/qt-sql:4.2

x11-libs/qt-svg:4.2
```

Mein System funktioniert nun wieder. Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben!

@ escor

Konnte ich nimmer posten, da ich danach das System kaputtkonfiguriert habe und ich erst heute wieder Zeit hatte es zu fixen.

@ franzf

Danke fuer diese verstaendliche Erklaerung, diese Informationen habe ich sonnst nirgends gefunden.

----------

## franzf

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Man merkt das es ein Geheimtipp ist: Ich habe ihn trotz Forensuche NICHT gefunden!

 

Trotz Forensuche heißt gar nix  :Wink:  Qualität derselbigen hält sich in Grenzen.

Und "Geheimtipp" triffts auch nicht steht doch alles in den ebuilds  :Razz: 

Dass das ganze scheinbar üblicherweise über die make.conf geregelt wird, liegt wohl daran, dass wenn man ein qt-Paket mit + (oder -) qt3support baut, alle anderen ebenfalls mit (ohne) qt3support neu gebaut werden müssen, da ist es bequemer das Flag gleich global zu setzen.

Da es aber igendwie nur ein qt4-lokales (wenngleich über mehrere Pakete gesplittet) USE-Flag ist, mögen das manche nicht global setzen. Die "schönere" Lösung (wenn man so will) ist also über package.use.

----------

